# I Wish This Guy Had Been MY Physics Teacher



## CalgaryPT (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Dabbler (Oct 23, 2019)

me too!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Oct 23, 2019)

I think teachers are underrated in society because there are so many bad ones. Not that they they are intentionally bad—they are just not meant for the profession. Then you see a guy like this whose explanation sticks with you for life, and you appreciate what a gift it is.

My physics teacher in high school was an alcoholic. He used to keep a bottle in the adjoining (locked) lab next door. He papered over the glass window in the door so no one could see through and routinely went in there after he gave us problems to work on. When he came out you could smell it. I learned little.

But after high school my next physics teacher was really into statics and dynamics and LOVED materials science. He'd leave metal samples out in the snow over night and send us out to get them. We'd quickly test them in the lab against room temperature or heated material. He would only discuss the compiled results over beer. I learned lots.


----------



## Dabbler (Oct 25, 2019)

My 5th grade math teacher was infectious:  His own personal passion for math of all kinds left me with a lifelong affinity for the subject.  Before that, I was indifferent - I even missed multiplication and division because we moved so much.  I caught up that year, and went way ahead.

Passionate teaches are legion, but the profession wears them down so cruelly... Principals, parents and lazy students take their toll.  Sadly there are just as many indifferent ones.

My interest in science was kindled by Professor Julius Sumner Miller  Many of his broadcasts are preserved on Youtube.  When I was preschool, I found every time slot he was broadcast in, in order to view his programs.  I remember distinctly his talk on the Bournolli Principal, and recently viewed it again.  Amazing.


----------



## Chicken lights (Oct 25, 2019)

My grade 10 science teacher tried to tell me that wood doesn’t burn. Well, not just me the class I mean. 

I didn’t buy it then and I still don’t buy it now. 

That earned me a detention or two


----------



## CalgaryPT (Oct 25, 2019)

Chicken lights said:


> My grade 10 science teacher tried to tell me that wood doesn’t burn. Well, not just me the class I mean.
> 
> I didn’t buy it then and I still don’t buy it now.
> 
> That earned me a detention or two


And I thought MY teacher was an alcoholic.

For what it's worth, I would have gladly shared that detention room with you. We could have had T-shirts made up with a random image...say something like this...


----------



## Chicken lights (Oct 25, 2019)

CalgaryPT said:


> And I thought MY teacher was an alcoholic.
> 
> For what it's worth, I would have gladly shared that detention room with you. We could have had T-shirts made up with a random image...say something like this...
> 
> View attachment 6257


https://science.howstuffworks.com/environmental/earth/geophysics/fire1.htm

Technically, some scientist is probably right. 
However when they say “something needs to get the wood hot enough like a match or other flame to start releasing gases”.....

HELLO!! You mean that a burning something gets the wood hot enough to burn, don’t you?? 

Wood burns. Don’t get me started


----------



## CalgaryPT (Oct 25, 2019)

And that's why you ended up in detention....


----------



## Chicken lights (Oct 25, 2019)

CalgaryPT said:


> And that's why you ended up in detention....


Agreed


----------

